# Posey farms 2019 waiting tread



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

So it might be a bit early but the early bird catches the worm!
So I plan to breed my girls in September for February babies. But first I wanted to know what y'all think are they ready to breed?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I also have Hazel here who should already be bred and due December 12th but she usually pops on day 145 so December 7th is the day I am watching! You can see a little bit of an udder starting to come in there in the front of her udder it might just be fat but I am pretending it's an udder


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

All of the ones pictured look to be in good condition to breed! Do you have pictures of the buck(s) you will be breeding them to?
I have a doe due on December 29th if she took, so far I haven't seen her in heat again, but I'll have to wait a couple more days before knowing for sure. I'm super excited for the upcoming kidding season! :happygoat:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look fine to breed.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I will have to get better pictures of him but this is my buck at 5 months he is now 9 months old.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Okay so here he is. And Luna and Patty were bred a few days ago and Marigold looks like she's going into heat.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I think Hazel is pregnant. And today Marigold was bred so in 21 days we will see if she took. I also had Peony bred today I wasn't going to keep her but now I will wait for her to kid then put her in the freezer.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Does anyone else have those moments when you want to strangle the herd queen for being the herd queen?

Today Marigold and Peony were acting like they were still in standing heats so I put my doelings in their pen and let Oakey out. Well Luna (The herd queen) Decided that Oakey wasn't the dominant buck SHE was. Luna chased Oakey off and "Bred" both Marigold and Peony and they let her. She wouldn't let him anywhere near the girls. So I put Marigold and Peony in the breeding pen with Oakey but they didn't let him breed! So I let Marigold out (because I know she stood for him yesterday and was bred) and she went to Luna and let Luna "Breed" her! Peony ended up standing for Oakey but Marigold Just wanted Luna


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

LOL! I've had my fair share of does not wanting the buck I chose for them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Fun. What a stinker.


----------



## Pack Goat Girl (Jun 17, 2018)

mariella said:


> Does anyone else have those moments when you want to strangle the herd queen for being the herd queen?


At least ten times a day right now!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Lol Luna calmed down a bit after I put Oakey up.

Hazel looks *Huge! *should I worry that she's laying down a lot? I have never seen her this big not even with her two sets of twins. She is only 2 months bred but she already looks bigger then when she was about to drop twins.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Okay update time!
It looks like Patty Marigold and Peony took to their breedings. But I don't know about Luna I am waiting to see is she come back into heat. 

Okay so I have a question  Do goats have false heats? At 35 days post breeding Luna was in a standing heat Oakey didn't seem to interested but did breed her because she was bugging him. Which I found weird because it's not like her to be all over the buck she has always been quite about her heats. 

And I have new pictures of Hazel!
Hazel isn't laying down as much and doesn't look nearly as big as she did a few weeks ago.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Yes, goats can have false heats, although I'm not sure how common it is. Hazel looks great!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes it is not uncommon for goats to have a false heat. They can be bred and then come back in 18 to 21 days later, then take. This can be normal.
However, 35 days later? 
Something may be going on with her, such as lack of hormones or she has other issues.
Is she getting loose salt and minerals free choice?

A vet may be able to check her and maybe help her become regular again. 
Or may find she has worse issues.

Any previous kidding issue?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Nope she is my best kidder always has them without me there and always has 10-15 pound twins. She was coming into heat regularly every 19-20 days before I bred her then 35 days later she was in heat. She hasn't come back into heat yet and it's been 37 days sens the false heat.

Also if you read above she was very aggressive to the buck and wanted to be the buck and 4 days after that she had the false heat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hmm, could be too she aborted, then came back in? 
Did you ever see any blood?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Nope no blood. And yes I do give free choice Minerals and sea salt.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Hazle is looking very pregnant. I think her belly is starting to drop.
Patty's udder is coming in and I think I felt her babies tiny pea like hooves the other day.
I am not sure if Peony is pregnant her belly is still pretty soft. 
Marigold ripped off one of her horn yesterday but her udder is coming in to.
Luna's udder is coming in so I think she took the first time.

And I might have another doe (Toffee) pregnant. I just got her sunday and I didn't know she was running with a buck until I picked her up the people I got her from said they sew the buck interested in her 3 weeks ago so if she's not bred she should come into heat soon. I really don't want her to be bred because she's only 9 months old. She is the last 3 pictures and Hazel is the first 2.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Hazel looks close! When is her due date?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

She is due December 12th but she usually has them early so maybe the 7th.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Here is Hazel today(First 2 pictures) And do you guys think peony is pregnant?(Last picture)


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Also the proud daddy to be checking to see if everyone is pregnant.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Update!
From 8,am to 1:30,pm Hazel went from a not fully dropped belly to a full dropped belly her udder is a bit firmer but is still not tight and her mucus plug is coming out. So hopefully she will have her babies within 48 hours.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Well, anything?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Nope not yet. I checked her at 9pm and her ligs were soft and she had a bit of discharge where she her ligs were hard at around 5pm I will check her again at 12am.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Only a tiny bit of difference in her ligs and no change in her udder.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Anticipation is torture! Hopefully she decides to kid on her due date today!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Still nothing! Her ligs are really soft and then they change to pencils and then they get soft again! And her udder was floppy when I had her put up then after I let her out it looked fuller! She is going to drive me nuts with this batch!

I have her lose right now and I will just wonder the 75 acres to find her when the time comes.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know how you feel. (doh)


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Today is the perfect day for Hazel to have her babies. It's rainy, It's one day past her due date, And she thinks I have work. So naturally she is in early labor right now. Thank goodness I have a sinus infection and had to stay home from work


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:waiting: The wait.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I don't smoke anymore, is smoking allowed in waiting room? We all set off fire alarm in hospital when my younger son was born.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Still no babies. She is still acting like she's in early labor but she's eating and napping a lot so it my not be until later tonight.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

She's making you wait as long as she possibly can! Goodluck. Hope I get to see some pictures of kids tomorrow!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Well, if you feel well enough to go to work tomorrow expect some babies when you get home.:kid::kid3::kid3:


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

at about 7am I went out to check Hazel and what do I find? A very long legged baby standing in the rain! I quickly pick her up and stuff her in my jacket Hazel had already had the after birth. So I think "Okay one big doeling is fine. But she seemed to big to have just one" So I look around and see a baby laying in the hay flat on it's side! I ran over to see if it was alive and I see it breath. So I reach down to feel how cold this baby is and she picks her head up like "What!?"

So I have two BIG Doelings one black roan and one Black. I have them under a heat lamp now the one that was in the rain (Blackberry) is still a bit cold but seems fine. She eat grate but is still shivering a bit. And the other (Blueberry) is very active and loud.
I also included a picture of Hazel's udder from last night.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

WOW! Her udder is huge! But very nice, too. 

The doelings are adorable! :inlove: Congratulations!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

mariella said:


> at about 7am I went out to check Hazel and what do I find? A very long legged baby standing in the rain! I quickly pick her up and stuff her in my jacket Hazel had already had the after birth. So I think "Okay one big doeling is fine. But she seemed to big to have just one" So I look around and see a baby laying in the hay flat on it's side! I ran over to see if it was alive and I see it breath. So I reach down to feel how cold this baby is and she picks her head up like "What!?"
> 
> So I have two BIG Doelings one black roan and one Black. I have them under a heat lamp now the one that was in the rain (Blackberry) is still a bit cold but seems fine. She eat grate but is still shivering a bit. And the other (Blueberry) is very active and loud.
> I also included a picture of Hazel's udder from last night.
> ...


Berry nice doelings!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

They are the berry best!
It looks like Blackberry has some roan to!(Blackberry is the second picture)


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Look how long their ears are! I love their sire even more now


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Congratulations! Beautiful little girls!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Congrats on 2 nice big doeling! Her udder is huge! How much milk does she produce?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

She gave 1/2 gallon a milking her first freshening but her last 2 freshening she didn't give much do to my lack of care for her health. I dried her up after her last kidding and let her eat like she was in milk and then bred her to see if she would give her FF amount. I milked her right before I posted and I got 1/2 a gallon so I guess she will be giving a little over a gallon when her milk comes in.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Their ears look almost as long as those Iranian goats. Will they grow into the ears or stay same proportion?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Not to sure their sire's ear stayed the same proportion so I think there's will to.

I'm a bit worried about Blackberry she didn't eat when I just tried to feed her. Her sister eat grate but she didn't seem interested. Her legs were shaking when she stood up and she seemed like she was cold.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

mariella said:


> Not to sure their sire's ear stayed the same proportion so I think there's will to.
> 
> I'm a bit worried about Blackberry she didn't eat when I just tried to feed her. Her sister eat grate but she didn't seem interested. Her legs were shaking when she stood up and she seemed like she was cold.


I sure hope she warms up and does better. Such a cutie.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I guess she just wasn't hungry at that time because she eat grate the next time I went to feed and her shivering stopped. 

I guess the wait begins for Patty and the rest of the girls. The doeling I bought that was possibly pregnant hasn't gone into heat sens I got her. And her Vulva and belly are looking pregnant so I am going to add her to my list of does due to kid. Peony I'm pretty sure is pregnant. Patty I have no doubt is pregnant. Marigold is pregnant. Luna is pregnant it's just a matter of weather she took the first time or the second. And I plan to breed my doeling Cappuccino in March so if she goes into heat she will have 2019 kids to.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I need to get pictures of all the girls. These are from before Hazel kid.
The order goes Marigold, Peony, Patty, And Luna.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

And look how big the girls are getting! I never posted their birth weights but Blackberry weighed 12.2 pounds Blueberry weighed 11.5 pounds. I weighed them on Friday and Blackberry weighed 16.5 pounds and Blueberry weighed 15.6 pounds. I might need to upgrade them to another box.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Awww, they are so cute!:inlove:


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

They are cute! Not much running room in their play pen.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

The berry twins now live outside and are little monsters when it comes to me trying to give them their grain .

Okay pregnant mama update!
Patty has no ligs today and she dropped. She is also stretching and moaning a lot. She eat her grain this morning but my girls never read the book and I have had marigold eat with a kids feet showing. So we might have babies today! The picture is of her udder last night.

Marigold is really keeping me on my toes. This morning her udder was bigger than yesterday and her vulva is relaxed and puffy. And she it stretching a lot to but she has been known to do this with a buckling.

Peony is driving me nuts! I am now not sure if she is pregnant or not! I haven't felt any babies, Her udder hasn't grown any, And she isn't loosening up any in the rear.

Luna is going to keep my on my toes to. Her udder is filling but not full and her ligs are pretty soft. Her vulva is relaxed and puffy and she has had discharge for a few weeks now. The kids feel small for her so I think she's sticking to her march 5th date.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Patty had twin doelings!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Yippee!!!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Delilah(9.6 pounds) has frosty ears and poppy(10.4 pounds) has solid ears


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I really wanted bucklings this year but Oakey had different plans.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Cute not-buckling thingies.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Adorable


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

It looks like Marigold is gearing up to kid!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Twin bucks on the way!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Any babies? :coolmoves:


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

Awe yay! Lets go Marigold!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any babies yet?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

No babies yet. Early labor started around 9am it's now 2pm and she is progressing but not quite there yet. I will update when we have babies.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Marigold had her first set of twins!!! A girl... And a BOY!!! 
The boy(Arnica 13.0 pounds) came first and then a pair of feet came with no head or tail. Both front feet so I had to go in and this little girl had her head on her butt! 
Anyway welcome Ginger(12.2 Pounds) and Arnica. I will get better pictures of Arnica when Marigold stops licking him to death.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I love Ginger's coloring! Are you leaving Arnica with his mom?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Yep Arnica is staying with his mother. I don't like Marigold's milk and she had small teats so it's hard to get the milk out. So instead of keeping her for milk we will let her raise some future meat.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Oh well, I was half right Congratulations!!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Pictures of Arnica! I love his ears!!!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Marigold is doing great! She dropped the afterbirth and eat all of it. At first I didn't think she had but after looking at her face I had no doubt.
Also look at this cute spot Ginger has in her white stripe


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

Awe congrats!!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Those are some beautiful Big kids. Congratulations.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Oh I forgot to mention this was Marigold's first time having more than one! She did well with him and would have done great with her had her head not been back.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are adorable! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All very cute, congrats.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Next up for kidding is Luna! She still has 22 days until her due date. Surprisingly she's not all teats this year. She actually has an udder! I can't wait to see what she throws this year! I felt her babies last night and they felt small for her so maybe she will have triplets this year.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Toffee's babies are growing you can now see her baby bump!
I called her breeder and asked if they knew a breeding date they gave me several different dates they saw the buck mount her. The first date was October 28th the wife saw the buck mount her but she ran away and tucked her tail. The next date was November 11th the husband saw the buck mount her but she walked away and flagged her tail. I picked her up November 17th. So she would be due between March 27th and April 17th


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Also anybody know if this is a moon spot on Blackberry's butt?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Okay there as been an unexpected turn of events! Peony is in labor!!! She still has ligs but she has a long string on (lightly) Bloody mucus and is stretching a lot!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

It's a girl!!!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Meet Pepper Ann! I think she's Chocolate colored


----------



## The goat girl (Feb 13, 2019)

I am excited for you! I plan to breed In September too! I am in the search for a buck.


----------



## The goat girl (Feb 13, 2019)

mariella said:


> Meet Pepper Ann! I think she's Chocolate colored


Wow she's so cute!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

She's so cute, congrats! How many bucklings and doelings have you had so far this year?


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations on Pepper Ann!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Welcome to the world Pepper Ann, you're a cutie!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

6 doelings 1 buckling so far this year.
I might be adding Luna's yearling daughter to my list of does to kid. If she took she's due June 27th. I was going to breed her in September when I breed the rest of my does. But My buck lost his apron and she when into heat and was bred. Them a week later my sisters puppy found the apron and brought it to us.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

mariella said:


> But My buck lost his apron and she when into heat and was bred. Them a week later my sisters puppy found the apron and brought it to us.


That was very nice of the puppy so you did not have to buy a new one!!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Okay Luna's teats are starting to fill and her babies are making her udder and belly dance!
Toffee's udder is getting bigger and I sew baby movement on her right side the other day. Last night I felt baby I think it's a singal doeling in there.

I would upload pictures but it's not working.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Yay it's working I think!
Luna is now day 144!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Luna is now on day 145! Her udder got much bigger over night but her ligs are still pretty hard and she hasn't dropped yet.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Well my 1am check on Luna turned into checking her every hour. Her udder was really full and her ligs were very soft. For Luna that means have towels ready. So I hope this isn't a false alarm and I hope we have babies soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

The first picture is of Luna's udder yesterday. The next one is her not wanting to be in her stall last night. and the last is of her udder tonight.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Well Luna kidded today! 2 boys! and a girl! And they all have full blazes (dance)
In birth order is Violet(10.0 pounds) Ceder(12.5 pounds) Aspen(12.4 pounds)
Luna gave just under a gallon of colostrum mg:


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations!
Wow.


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

Congrats!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Last night Toffee had a bit of thick white discharge. But her udder isn't very big yet. Her baby is a lively little stinker in there.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They can lose their plug, a month or so before kidding, so very normal.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

She's looking big! Her tail head is starting to hollow out but her ligs are still hard. She's also holding her tail up a bit odd.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Am I the only one who thinks she has the cutest udder in the world!?!? It's so soft and squishy!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Her udder is coming along nicely.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Toffee update!
Toffee's udder is getting bigger her vulva is getting looser and her ligaments are getting softer. But still not there yet.

Cappuccino's udder is coming in I think. What do you guys think? I wasn't sure she was pregnant. If she's pregnant she's due the end of June. But her belly isn't tight and I still can't feel her baby yet(I usually cat at this point).

First 2 are of Toffee and the last is Cappa.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Okay I posted that before I went out to milk. So another update on Toffee. Her tail head feels like a bag of pudding but I can still find her ligs. Her udder doubled in size overnight. And she's acting off and didn't want her grain. She wanted hay and water and that's it! So maybe babies today or tomorrow!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is getting closer, happy kidding.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

She's been in early labor most of the day now. Contraction are 10 minutes apart and she's still chewing her cud. I hope we will have babies by night fall.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Buck doe twins! The doe's name is Black velvet Rose, And the Buckling's name is Hickory!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Look at his markings!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties! The markings on the buck are fantastic!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Paintbrush went wild on him didn't it!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

The color fairy couldn't decide what he should look like and ran out of the moon spot ink for his sister.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Well the buckling didn't make it  When I opened him up his liver looked kind of like a butterfly his heart was larger than it should have been and he had a tiny lung. I have no clue what could have been wrong but he's gone and there's nothing I could have done.

On a better note Cappa is bagging up and I felt babies! And I might have a pregnant Oberhasli but I'm still not sure!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Goat_Scout said:


> LOL! I've had my fair share of does not wanting the buck I chose for them.


Same!!!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

I'm so sorry you lost the buckling  It is always hard but with livestock, this is something that will always happen. It's just life, and we need to focus on the healthy happy ones and help them to stay that way best we can :hug:


Woohoo! Always super exciting to feel the little kicks! Gives some relief too to know they are alive and that mama is actually pregnant! What a cute little bag on her! Hope your ober is preggo. They are one of my favorite breeds even though I have never had the pleasure of owning on yet. So pretty ohlala:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry. 

Good to hear about Cappa.


----------

